# Snuffles needs a home



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

REJECTED AGAIN! No One Wants This Pup Because of His Nose. SHARE to Help Him Find A Loving Home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Saphire said:


> REJECTED AGAIN! No One Wants This Pup Because of His Nose. SHARE to Help Him Find A Loving Home
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Something tells me there's more to the story than his funky nose.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Says he found another home today? Hope so, I think his nose is stinkin cute, so I wonder if there's other issues involved.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

would that nose cause any problems?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That is a totally cool looking dog. Like something you would see in a movie about a dog on another planet.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

!!!!! He is all over the local pages here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

did he find a home yet?


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

I've read his story before. I hope he finds his home. I'd take a em any day of the week if I didn't have two already.


----------

